# Music Competition in honour of Maestro John Williams at Cinesonique ($1804 prize money raised)



## Tanuj Tiku

In honour of John Williams getting two Oscar nominations this year at the age of 80, we are holding a music competition.

Mr. Williams is the second most nominated person in the history of Oscars, with an amazing 47 nominations. He is also the most nominated person alive. Walt Disney is the only one who had more nominations than Williams.

This year, both War Horse and The Adventures of Tintin have been nominated for best original score.

You just have to write a symphonic piece of music in the style of Maestro John Williams. The piece should be between 3 and 4 minutes long and completely virtual. You are not allowed to use live instruments since most of us dont have access to a world class orchestra.

The deadline for submission is 31st March 2012.

You can send all your entries to [email protected]

The winner takes all the money raised by the end of 27th April 2012 here: 
http://www.gofundme.com/dv5l0

Winner will be announced on 27th of April 2012.

Start writing!


Cinesonique is a Film Music group on Facebook. If you havnt joined us already, please do so here:

http://www.facebook.com/groups/221227937950497/


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku

*Re: Music Competition in honour of Maestro John Williams at Cinesonique*

You can send a high quality Wav but you can also send a high quality Mp3 file.

Please stick to these two formats.


Good Luck!


Tanuj.


----------



## windshore

*Re: Music Competition in honour of Maestro John Williams at Cinesonique*



vibrato @ 1/28/2012 said:


> You just have to write a symphonic piece of music in the style of Maestro John Williams.



:lol: - yes, "just"


----------



## Tanuj Tiku

*Re: Music Competition in honour of Maestro John Williams at Cinesonique*

Mark,

Thats right - 'Just' - as if it was really easy to do a piece of work inspired by this immensely talented composer!


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson

*Re: Music Competition in honour of Maestro John Williams at Cinesonique*

A price worth $100? I must say this sounds strange.


----------



## mverta

*Re: Music Competition in honour of Maestro John Williams at Cinesonique*

Don't worry, boys. I'm not entering.



j/k

_Mike


----------



## Frederick Russ

$1500 worth of effort into a possibility of winning a prize of $100 seems a bit weird and lopsided. For many, education needs to be bankrolled and $100 sounds more like a night at the sushi bar. Maybe its just me. But good luck to anyone who wants to try.


----------



## Guy Bacos

Frederick Russ @ Sun Jan 29 said:


> $1500 worth of effort into a possibility of winning a prize of $100 seems a bit weird and lopsided. For many, education needs to be bankrolled and $100 sounds more like a night at the sushi bar. Maybe its just me. But good luck to anyone who wants to try.



+1


----------



## Casey Edwards

*Re: Music Competition in honour of Maestro John Williams at Cinesonique*

I was thinking of John Williams when I wrote this. As eloquent? NO. I just wanted a relentlessly bombastic piece that was too perpetual for its own good.

http://soundcloud.com/caseyedwards/the-spirit-of-adventure

Score for funsies: http://www.mediafire.com/?2kd81k5kjy15iu5


----------



## Tanuj Tiku

*Re: Music Competition in honour of Maestro John Williams at Cinesonique*

I am sorry, if this prize money does not seem much. I suppose its not a lot for some of us.

But, its coming out of my own pocket and Cinesonique isnt run by anyone else or has any commercial activity with sponsors etc. 

I love John Williams and his music is the reason I got into film scoring. 

For a $100 Amazon voucher, one could buy around 9-10 film score albums - I think that could be something for some young composers out there with a bit of time on their hand.

If anyone wants to help contribute and increase this prize money amount, please be my guest.

I only created this group out of passion for Cinema and Sound. 

I appologise if this seems like a waste of time. You can choose not to enter of course.

I just thought it would be good fun and some extra money on the side to buy some of your favourite film scores on CD in time when most people simply download.

I will try to revise the figure if I can.


Frederick,

You do a great job of running this forum and have done so well with such little resources. Thats really great and I have learnt so much here. I havnt contributed to the forum this year but soon, I will be making a small gesture of goodwill.


Mike - 



Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku

*Re: Music Competition in honour of Maestro John Williams at Cinesonique*

Casey, 

All official entries should be e-mailed to: [email protected]


thanks!


Tanuj.


----------



## jlb

*Re: Music Competition in honour of Maestro John Williams at Cinesonique*

Tanuj, it's a nice idea but it needs to be more than a hundred dollars! Just make it for fun, nobody is going to write a special piece or make an effort for a hundred dollars.

jlb


----------



## PMortise

Guy Bacos @ Sun Jan 29 said:


> Frederick Russ @ Sun Jan 29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> $1500 worth of effort into a possibility of winning a prize of $100 seems a bit weird and lopsided. For many, education needs to be bankrolled and $100 sounds more like a night at the sushi bar. Maybe its just me. But good luck to anyone who wants to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

+2


----------



## Tanuj Tiku

*Re: Music Competition in honour of Maestro John Williams at Cinesonique (Raising upto $2000 as prize money)*

Ok, after trying to think of the best way to raise more money, I have started a new Go fund Me page where I aim to raise $2000 (Or more!)


The guidelines for the competition have been updated:

It is now an under 18-35 years of age competition. It is aimed at youg students and composers to help them start their careers or fund their studies.


I hope all of you will make a contribution!

You can make a donation and share the page here: http://www.gofundme.com/dv5l0

Thanks.


Regards,

Tanuj.


----------



## IvanP

*Re: Music Competition in honour of Maestro John Williams at Cinesonique (Raising upto $2000 as prize money)*

I'm over 30, but still feel I'm a young composer. 

My career is just starting. 

I'm also still studying music. 

I love Williams  He wrote Star Wars when he was past his 40's and he was still young.

Most composers in this forum are also over 30...

Maybe a reconsideration will make up for more entries (and more interesting too). 

Just a thought. 

Ivan


----------



## BoulderBrow

*Re: Music Competition in honour of Maestro John Williams at Cinesonique (Raising upto $2000 as prize money)*



vibrato @ Sat Jan 28 said:


> You just have to write a symphonic piece of music in the style of Maestro John Williams. The piece should be between 2 and 3 minutes long and completely virtual.



What would be your judging criteria? Would originality feature, would a complete pastiche be acceptable, is there a specific style (of John Williams) you had in mind?


----------



## Tanuj Tiku

*Re: Music Competition in honour of Maestro John Williams at Cinesonique (Raising upto $2000 as prize money)*

The age limit is 18-35. There has been a problem updating the older message which was changed but the server chose not to update it.

A new FAQ page will be created on Cinesonique soon answering many of your questions. There are going to be proper judges and a basic criteria will be laid out in the FAQ soon.


Thank for your interest guys! 

Now lets spread the word and help raise the best amount we can!

And Good luck to everyone who is planning to enter!

Remember, all official entries must be e-mailed to [email protected]


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## Resoded

Frederick Russ @ 29th January 2012 said:


> $1500 worth of effort into a possibility of winning a prize of $100 seems a bit weird and lopsided. For many, education needs to be bankrolled and $100 sounds more like a night at the sushi bar. Maybe its just me. But good luck to anyone who wants to try.



I think what Tanuj does is great and a real nice gesture. I'm sure that there are plenty of people who would find a competition like this both fun and inspiring.

I'll see if I have time to enter.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku

*Re: Music Competition in honour of Maestro John Williams at Cinesonique (Raising upto $2000 as prize money)*

Erik,

Thank you for your support! 

A FAQ page has been set up on the group page here:

http://www.facebook.com/groups/221227937950497/doc/262567560483201/ (http://www.facebook.com/groups/22122793 ... 560483201/)

If you have any more questions, you can reach us here: [email protected]

This is becoming very exciting! 

Please share our donation page as much as you can to benefit the participants:

http://www.gofundme.com/dv5l0

You can join our group here on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/groups/221227937950497/


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku

*Re: Music Competition in honour of Maestro John Williams at Cinesonique (Raising upto $2000 as prize money - $100 so far*

Guys,

I have just made the first contribution of $195 for this competition.

I am expecting friends to donate $200-$500 in couple of weeks. Hopefully, we will reach $2000 by the 15th of March.


You can make a contribution here: 

http://www.gofundme.com/dv5l0


Also, please share this page on facebook and try to get as much funding as possible...I think if we all share this enough, we might end up with more than $2000!


Thanks!


Regards,

Tanuj.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku

*Re: Music Competition in honour of Maestro John Williams at Cinesonique (Raising upto $2000 as prize money - $395 so far*

$395 raised so far!

Thank you Rattan Tiku and Ketan Sodha for a generous $100 each!

A developer has also genersouly offered something for the winner and second place!

More details soon.


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## skipstream

*Re: Music Competition in honour of Maestro John Williams at Cinesonique (Raising upto $2000 as prize money - $395 so far*

I am 42 and only just started composing music this year. I am excluded :-(


----------



## Tanuj Tiku

*Re: Music Competition in honour of Maestro John Williams at Cinesonique (Raising upto $2000 as prize money - $395 so far*

skipstream,

I am sorry about that! May be if we hold another competition in the future, you can compete in it! One without the age limit.

Regards,

Tanuj.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku

*Re: Music Competition in honour of Maestro John Williams at Cinesonique (Raising upto $2000 as prize money - $645 so far*

$645 raised!

thank you Anandh for a generous $200 and even the smaller anonymous donations!

More is on its way and I think we will raise a good enough amount soon!

So, start writing guys and send us your entries!


This is very exciting! 

I believe we can raise even more. Please please make a donation and share this page:

http://www.gofundme.com/dv5l0


We have yet to see any donations from VI-control...
Lets do this!!!!!!


Thanks!


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## adg21

*Re: Music Competition in honour of Maestro John Williams at Cinesonique (Raising upto $2000 as prize money - $645 so far*

Kudos for doing this. This thread should be a sticky


----------



## FriFlo

Yeah, nice gesture. Why don't you try to get some library developers to sponsor some prices as well. Maybe to have a second and third price, or to make the winner even richer?
As much as I would like to participate (still 33) I won't make that tight deadline of yours, since I am in the middle of a project ...


----------



## adg21

*Re: Music Competition in honour of Maestro John Williams at Cinesonique (Raising upto $2000 as prize money - $645 so far*

On the deadline. 28th Jan - 1st March isn't that long and may cause people to submit something stock. I would extend the deadline and give yourself more of chance to reach the target prize.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku

*Re: Music Competition in honour of Maestro John Williams at Cinesonique (Raising upto $2000 as prize money - $755 so far*

Raised $755 as of today.

Thanks for your support guys but so far, I have only got one donation from outside India.


All of the money comes from my personal musician friends and family. I really thought people will come forward.

Only one person from this forum has contributed so far. So, I am not even sure if any developer would want to do a giveaway!

For the first price, there is a cinematic loop library that one developer has agreed to give. That library is in the making and also a beat loop library for the second place. This will be formally announced shortly.

As for the deadline, someone will always be in the middle of a project. If its not you, someone else will say..oh well...I can be ready by 20th of March, not 15th. So we have to be realistic about that.

Also changing the deadline suddenly in the middle may not be good for people who have already submitted something thinking there isnt much time.

I will consider your feedback and check witht he judges about that.


Please share our page: http://www.gofundme.com/dv5l0

And consider donating and get your musician friends to help us!


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku

*Re: Music Competition in honour of Maestro John Williams at Cinesonique (Raising upto $2000 as prize money - $755 so far*

Wish granted...

The new deadline for the competition is 31st March 2012. This should give everyone plenty of time to enter!


Good luck!


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## Mike Marino

Thanks Tanuj!


----------



## Tanuj Tiku

*Re: Music Competition in honour of Maestro John Williams at Cinesonique (Raising upto $2000 as prize money - $855 so far*

Good luck Mike!


$855 raised and counting....!!!!


Tanuj.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku

*Re: Music Competition in honour of Maestro John Williams at Cinesonique (Raising upto $2000 as prize money - $875 so far*

$925 and counting. Thank you 'Berlin' for a very generous $50! We are now very close to $1000, our first real milestone!


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## Mike Marino




----------



## Tanuj Tiku

*Re: Music Competition in honour of Maestro John Williams at Cinesonique (Raising upto $2000 as prize money - $925 so far*

We have now raised $1025! A real milestone, about half our goal. A bing thank you to everyone who has come forward and helped me in raising this money. I am sure many more will come forward. We need to reach our goal of $2000! 

You can donate here: http://www.gofundme.com/dv5l0

To know more about this competition, go here: http://www.facebook.com/groups/221227937950497/docs/

Thank you!


Tanuj.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku

*Re: Music Competition in honour of Maestro John Williams at Cinesonique (Raising upto $2000 as prize money - $1025 so fa*

$1075 and counting...whoever you are, 'anonymous' - thank you so much for a generous $50! awesome!


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku

*Re: Music Competition in honour of Maestro John Williams at Cinesonique (Raising upto $2000 as prize money - $1075 so fa*

$1225!

Thank you Clinton Cerejo for an awesome $150!


Really exciting!


Tanuj.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku

*Re: Music Competition in honour of Maestro John Williams at Cinesonique (Raising upto $2000 as prize money - $1225 so fa*

We are approaching the deadline for the Cinesonique Young Composer Competition. Remember, all entries must reach me by 31st March 2012 11:59 PM Indian Standard Time. 

$1225 raised so far and donations will continue till 27th April 2012. 

Donate here: http://www.gofundme.com/dv5l0

Competition FAQ: http://www.facebook.com/groups/221227937950497/docs/

Good luck!


----------



## Tanuj Tiku

*Re: Music Competition in honour of Maestro John Williams at Cinesonique (Raising upto $2000 as prize money - $1225 so fa*

We are now 10 days away from the Cinesonique Young Composer Competition deadline! Please read the FAQ clearly to make sure you know what the criteria for submission is. 

I dont want anyone to loose out because they did not read the FAQ.

Deadline: 31st March 2012 11:59 PM IST. 

FAQ: http://www.facebook.com/groups/221227937950497/doc/262567560483201/ (http://www.facebook.com/groups/22122793 ... 560483201/)

Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku

*Re: Music Competition in honour of Maestro John Williams at Cinesonique (Raising upto $2000 as prize money - $1345 so fa*

A big thank you to Akshay Verma and Neville Dubash for their generous donations! We have now raised $1,345!

Remember the deadline - Saturday 31st March, 2012 11:59 pm IST. Please go through the FAQ once.



Tanuj.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku

*Re: Music Competition in honour of Maestro John Williams at Cinesonique (Raising upto $2000 as prize money - $1447 so fa*

We have two more anonymous donations. Thank you guys! We now stand at $1447!

4 days to go.

Tanuj.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku

*Re: Music Competition in honour of Maestro John Williams at Cinesonique (Raising upto $2000 as prize money - $1447 so fa*

Thank you Ankit Desai for a generous $100! We have now raised $1547 and hope to hit $2000 by the 27th!


Please share this page: http://www.gofundme.com/dv5l0


Regards,

Tanuj.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku

*Re: Music Competition in honour of Maestro John Williams at Cinesonique (Raising upto $2000 as prize money - $1557 so fa*

Patrick Alexander Ytting, thank you for your donation! With Patrick's donation, we end the online fundraising. A big thank you to everyone who came forward and parted with their money to help us! The final amount raised is $1557!

Still waiting to get the results in. Hopefully, a winner will be announced in a couple of days. I apologize for the delay.


Tanuj.


----------

